# Wahoo at the spur



## alb62 (Mar 16, 2014)

Slow day trolling at the spur. Finally put a wahoo in the box after lunch. Not much grass out there. It was scattered all over and we finally blind trolled onto a nice 100yd patch and hooked up with this wahoo on first pass. First blue water trip for "Knotted Up" and first wahoo for Kelly. Caught some chicken dolphins off same patch and after taking about 10 of them we decided to let the rest grow and try for more wahoo. Lots of boats out there blind trolling as well. Passed a shrimp boat on way out and decided to keep going. Friend of mine stuck with shrimp boat for couple hours and end result was shrimper pulling up nets with no shrimp and headed home. Seems to me our fishery has been pretty slow this year compared to years past???? Not a lot of posts on forums these days so im assuming not a lot of catches???? Anyways, converted Knotted Up crew to loving the blue water trip and plan on making many more.:thumbup:


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for the report! I think the fury from the recent hot nipple bite has everyone moving farther out looking for a billfish. The satellite views show the blue water moved east and there isn't a break near the nipple or spur anymore. Hopefully after the full moon a surge of blue water will push north.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good report. Nice fish.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice fish, a couple in the box is better than nothing. Give it a bit, it'll improve....

Always great to put someone on their first! Sounds like everyone enjoyed it!
Thanks for the report!


----------



## alb62 (Mar 16, 2014)

301- how Far East has it pushed??? We had a couple other friends out there also and one boat did well with couple bulls, ****** and sword on an overnight trip. Hope grass and blue water shows back up.


----------



## alb62 (Mar 16, 2014)

Friends boat


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Good job on the hoo with a few mahi tacos for good taste. We ran across a shrimp boat out there also yesterday The Patrica. How far south into the canyon did you get? For us there was only one boat at the spur with us for a few minutes.


----------



## alb62 (Mar 16, 2014)

We saw the shrimp boat between nipple and spur. We ran all over spur and saw many boats out there. Guessing we trolled 15ish miles south of start of spur then back up. Most boats when we were coming back were just then headed south


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Fish Won!*

Satellite said Spur, smart folks said Spur, so Spur it was. Marked "Sat's Blue Green Edge" east of the Spur and headed out. You will see the line was marked Todd and Regan after out guest's kids.

When we started trolling we saw boats West of us and headed their way and found a line with Grass Islands and scattered life, but no life. 

After working the line,we headed down to the Spur Proper and the Canyon, nothing; lifeless, but Pretty Water. Noticed good current out of the south initially and it was slack further south. 

Timed the troll north back to Destin to be get back to the line found earlier. The line had pushed North and fortunately, we found a Grass Island full of fish. Lost a 40+ pound bull, caught 3 decent Dorado and 6 School Dolphin. Saw YFT Tuna popping West of us while working the grass island and wish we could have fished 'til dark as something was about to happen.

Our guest were happy. I'm thankful for a safe and calm day in the Gulf and that the Grass Island was our "Trip Saver." I had punched in this year's best Snapper spot for the Trip saver and glad I didn't have to change gear for another "Trip Saver" on the way home. And finally a great dock side dinner of Dorado.......


----------

